# Look at this sad poor tank, Please help it out



## LRutherford (May 13, 2006)

Soon it will be a tropical haven for some lucky fish it's a 29gallon tank which is going to have jet black gravel on the bottom and powered by an marineland Emporor 400 with a nice piece of twisted driftwood and a few cool rocks What lucky fish should consider this his new home and I'm open to suggestions to change any componet of my set up mentioned.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

That tank would be awsome for a pair of Firemouths.


----------



## *Knowledge* (Mar 8, 2006)

Wasn't this a 40 gal in the other topic?


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

It Kinda looks like a 29 gallon though.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

aww, poor tank. it looks very sad


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

marco said:


> aww, poor tank. it looks very sad


I think that he wants suggestions Marco lol.


----------



## LRutherford (May 13, 2006)

Poor tank is right give it some help and suggestions please I will post pics of the final product. and yes I thought it was 40Gallon at first but the more I look it at i Think it is a 29Gallon Tank.



Colt .45 said:


> It Kinda looks like a 29 gallon though.


Either way I only got it for only $15 it's not like I got ripped off or anything


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

red wolf fish


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Put a pair of Discus in their, there awsome!


----------



## LRutherford (May 13, 2006)

would a pair of discus fit in a 29 Gallon Tank?


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

jiggy said:


> red wolf fish


I wouldn't put a wolf fish in their they can reach 19 inches and sometimes larger.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

Discus needs tanks large enough to house around 6. They are super social fish. DiscusMel gave me that great advice back in the day, so I will pass it to you young grasshopper.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

ya, a pair can be happy in a 20 gallon but a 29 gallon is better.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

red wolf fish barely hit 8", common wolf are the ones that get big

for a 29 make it sand bottem some nice plants fake/real and put a freshwater puffer in thier such as t. mirus(congo) or t. suvattii(arrowhead)


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Kohan Bros. said:


> red wolf fish barely hit 8", common wolf are the ones that get big
> 
> for a 29 make it sand bottem some nice plants fake/real and put a freshwater puffer in thier such as t. mirus(congo) or t. suvattii(arrowhead)


sorry read it wrong, my bad.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Get a pair of Snakeheads.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> Get a pair of Snakeheads.


Snakeheads get quite large so they should be in a bigger tank. Well if they are small i suppose they could go in the tank for a while.


----------



## LRutherford (May 13, 2006)

whatever fish I get I plan on it living in the 29 Gallon for at least a year or 2 so please keep your suggestions with that in mind. I Need a slow growing agressive fish.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Get a pair of electric blue johanni's or a trio of Kribs


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

School of 6 or 7 _Vandellia cirrhosa_ or a group of about 20 _Paravandellia _species.

Um yeah thats what I would do............Yep no help.
Good luck with that.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Polypterus said:


> School of 6 or 7 _Vandellia cirrhosa_ or a group of about 20 _Paravandellia _species.
> 
> Um yeah thats what I would do............Yep no help.
> Good luck with that.


what are there common names?


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

A fish that reaches 8 inches should not be in a tank that small.
40 Gallon for a Red Wolf Fish.
Nothing over 6 inches should go in the tank.


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Only a breeding pair of discus would be "okay" in a 29g, small discus would
outgrow that in 6 months, but to be honest i don't think its much fun being
a 6in discus stuck in a 29gallon.

Snakeheads are an option if you pick the smaller species like Assam which maxs
out at about 4in, even a pair of bleheri (about 8in) would be fine.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

I just thought of some cool fish and you can put like 4 of them in your tank. there called 'Caudopunk' or checkerboard tail Lamprologus.

View attachment 108186


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> A fish that reaches 8 inches should not be in a tank that small.
> 40 Gallon for a Red Wolf Fish.
> Nothing over 6 inches should go in the tank.


I would disagree with you there.

First, a Erny could be happy in a tank that size, it would be a waste, as they stay near the bottom, but would be fine, at least for quite some time. They rarely as big as 8", and are slow growers. They are also pretty sedimentary.

As with the 'nothing over 6"' thing, that is true, to a point. Its really hard to say how big a fish needs to be for an appointed tank. I had an 11" Peacock eel in a 20G that was fine. But would an 11" Oscar be fine in such a tank? No. _T. suvatti_, as mentioned, would be a good choice and they can get over 6". For the most part though, you are right.

I would go with a colony of _Brachyrhapis roseni_, or possibly a nice collection of dwarf puffers.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Colt .45 said:


> School of 6 or 7 _Vandellia cirrhosa_ or a group of about 20 _Paravandellia _species.
> 
> Um yeah thats what I would do............Yep no help.
> Good luck with that.


what are there common names?
[/quote]

What is the point of common names? changes from region to region.
Scientific name ID's the fish exactly.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Polypterus said:


> School of 6 or 7 _Vandellia cirrhosa_ or a group of about 20 _Paravandellia _species.
> 
> Um yeah thats what I would do............Yep no help.
> Good luck with that.


what are there common names?
[/quote]

What is the point of common names? changes from region to region.
Scientific name ID's the fish exactly.
[/quote]

Very true, I hate common names. Very few fish of the fish with common names have just *one* common name, and they are often confusing. Such as,_Serrasalmus rhombeus_.

Black Piranha
Silver Piranha
Diamond Piranha
Silver Diamond Piranha
Black Diamond Piranha
Jet Black Piranha
Peruvian Piranha
Venezuelian Piranha
Columbian Piranha
Giant Piranha
Gold Piranha
Spotted Piranha
Any form above but with 'pirameba'
And so on and so forth.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> colony of Brachyrhapis roseni,


Just saw that...... yep I'd go for that also..It would be a very good use for the tank.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Colt .45 said:


> Get a pair of Snakeheads.


Snakeheads get quite large so they should be in a bigger tank. Well if they are small i suppose they could go in the tank for a while.
[/quote]
I only saw this now, colt two C. orinatials (sp) only get to 5" and are the smallest of the snakehead u could fit 2 in a 29 gal no problems they are not drity fish at all when they eat they eat ALL their food, you could probably manage to breed them in a 29 gal. Colt you are think of the red snakehead, cobra snakehead or northern snakhead all these become lager than 30", but I think 2 5" fish would fit okay.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> Get a pair of Snakeheads.


Snakeheads get quite large so they should be in a bigger tank. Well if they are small i suppose they could go in the tank for a while.
[/quote]
Depends what kind, the reds and cobras get to 3'- 4'+, but the rainbows get from 6-8".
[/quote]

Ya, I was talking about the reds and cobras.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Colt .45 said:


> I just thought of some cool fish and you can put like 4 of them in your tank. there called 'Caudopunk' or checkerboard tail Lamprologus.
> 
> View attachment 108186


Can you give a specific name (not a common one)? I'm going to guess _Neolamprologus caudopunctatus_, but I'm not sure...and therein lies the problem with common names!

Hey, Tibs, I believe you're looking for "sedentary"...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> I just thought of some cool fish and you can put like 4 of them in your tank. there called 'Caudopunk' or checkerboard tail Lamprologus.
> 
> View attachment 108186


Can you give a specific name (not a common one)? I'm going to guess _Neolamprologus caudopunctatus_, but I'm not sure...and therein lies the problem with common names!

Hey, Tibs, I believe you're looking for "sedentary"...
[/quote]

Yes thank you :laugh: I have terrible troubles with close words like that, heh I think it got my point across, at least I hope so, I don't think many people thought that I meant they were grains of sand!

Yeah _caudopunctatus_ is what he meant, it seems Adam has been recommending them alot, and I'm not exactly sure why. Shellies are literally one of the coolest fish there is, but there are DOZENS of species and caudo's are not nearly the coolest species.

I love shellies, but I would not get them for a 29, as they are fish that stick near the bottom, better suited for a long, low tank, like a 20g long. And for having '4' in there, you could maybe even have a dozen max, just make sure there is very few males(1-3), Also have many broken lines of sight, and TONS of shells.


----------



## Helperwolf (May 7, 2006)

PUFFERFISH!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Jox (Mar 16, 2006)

A bunch of African Dwarf Frogs with a Betta!


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Jox said:


> A bunch of African Dwarf Frogs with a Betta!


I don't think that would be a very interesting tank.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

id say with black gravel get a pair of Mikrogeophagus ramirezi here

and some Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi

here

dont know the common names for them in english but youll recognise them with the pics

they look awsome with slightly dimmed lights and black gravel


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Puffers are really nice too u could make the tank brakish are get 4 fig 8


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

yeah a pair of firemouths


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

I say get a pair of kribensis along with a few ottos and a small school of 5-6 white clouds for dither fish







Sounds boring but thats what I'd do.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i would say some dwarf cichlids..they are semi aggresive and they come in nice colours.


----------

